# How Long to Cook a Brisket  or The Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hour rule



## gary s

*How Long to Cook Brisket*​*Or *​ ​*Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule*​ ​*This is not just my opinion, but facts gathered from various sources. One has Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, Texas A &M **Agrilife Research & Animal Science, **Texas A & M Rosenthal Meats Center and Teach Meat Science, Department of Animal Science, and TAMU BBQ group*.   ​*Also, my observations of forty years of smoking.*​ ​*I am not trying to step on anyone’s toe’s or create a problem, just trying to help first time smokers in their  journey to smoking a great brisket *​_In general __thickness_ _is a better predictor than __weight__._

Imagine you had one 20” long, 10” wide,  3” thick brisket. Weighs 20 lbs, and takes 30 hours to cook. But now imagine you cut in half, and separated it by an eighth of an inch. Would it take 30 hours to cook, or 15 hrs now that each half weighs 10 lbs? In fact, the cooking time only depends on the brisket thickness, not its weight. A 30” long or a 10” long brisket that is the same thickness takes the same amount of time to cook. 

Similarly, a 6” diameter pork but that is 12” long cooks in the same time a 6” diameter 18” long butt.

So if you typically cook a 12lb brisket in 12 hours, and you bought an 18 pounder but really it is just longer and about as thick after trimming, the cooking time might only jump from 12 to 13 hours.....

Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, they both weigh a pound, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest. 

That is why so many people new to smoking have their briskest turn out dry, tough, over or under cooked, because they are going strictly by time. After you have cooked several briskets and are familiar with your smoker it is a lot easier to judge when your brisket is done. A thermometer is a valuable tool. Check your brisket at different intervals and when you think it is getting close.

Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t.  The one hour per pound rule is a good starting point, but don’t base your entire cook on weight alone.

So to summarize, when picking a brisket take note of the size differences a 16 pound brisket is going to be bigger all around, a little thicker, wider and longer than a 12 pounder, so take that into consideration when choosing and smoking a brisket. I wouldn’t automatically add 6 more hours for the 18 pounder, but look at how much thicker it actually is and use your good judgment.

I know smoking a brisket for the first time seems complicated for some, but keep it simple watch your temp and keep an eye on your brisket and you will be fine. I guess it’s easy for me to say since I’ve been smoking for over 40 years. 

There is so much information available at your finger tips, that wasn’t there when I started. I had a lot of trial and errors; ask a lot of questions at different BBQ joints and friends who smoked. I also kept a notebook which I would refer to until I got comfortable enough not to need it any more. When I switched to a reverse flow (which I use now) it took a few smokes to get to know my new smoker and figure out the adjustments. I have smoked so much on it I know when to check it to add wood or more charcoal, how much to start with and how quickly it comes up to temp. 

*No two briskets are exactly the same*, let’s say for example you estimate 1 to 1.5 hours per pound.  A 12 pound brisket can be done in 12 hours during one smoke and the same size brisket takes 18 hours the next time. Why?  There are many factors that contribute to the difference; type and breed, diet, age of the animal, amount of exercise, feed, etc.  All these determine the density of the muscle and the amount of fat marbling.  Type of equipment, experience level, temperature, and weather all play a part in how long it will take.

Good briskets take time, but the time varies so how do you know when it’s done ?

There are several methods you can use. One way especially for the beginner is use a thermometer. (Most briskets that are dry and tough were not cooked long enough)

Most briskets will be done around 190° to 205°. Now if you buy” Choice grade” it can be tender and juicy around 180° to 185°.

Beef needs to rest after it is cooked so the juices can redistribute before cutting. A brisket should rest at least 30 minutes and up to 2 to 4 hours in a warm ice chest. 

Using the 1 to 1.5 hour rule and your brisket is around 12 pounds, a cooking time of between 12 and 18 hours depending on the above mentioned factors. A lot of cooks use the toothpick test, when the toothpick slides in like butter with no resistance its ready. Another method mostly by experienced cooks and have a lot of briskets under their belts, is looks and feel, a good bark and kind of soft and pliable.  

I am hoping this helps and not confuses anyone, Smoking a brisket is not rocket science but you need to pay attention to the basics and you will have great brisket.


----------



## Bearcarver

Very good article!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ----------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Thank you Bear 

Gary S


----------



## hickorybutt

Good stuff Gary.

The thickness rule makes a lot of sense.  I smoked a 12lb. brisket over Memorial Day around 260-270 degrees that took 15 hours to finish.  I cooked another 12lb. last week for the 4th and it finished in 11.5 hours.  The J4 brisket I did was longer and thinner.  As a result, it finished 6 hours before meal time and I had to let it rest in the cooler the entire time.  And it continued to cook in the cooler and was over-done to the point that it just pulled apart rather than sliced.  It certainly was tender, and I'd rather it be tender and juicy than dry, but it was just pulled brisket instead of sliced.  I pulled the brisket out of the smoker at 203 degrees.  In hind sight, I likely should have pulled maybe 193-195 knowing that it would have plenty of time resting in the cooler and it might not have been so "over done".

Now that I have some better insight, both on experience as well as your input, I'll start considering thickness along with weight when trying to gauge how long a brisket will take to cook.

Thanks again.


----------



## dandl93

Thanks for the article and pointers.

Dan


----------



## heubrewer

GaryS.  thanks for posting


----------



## demosthenes9

YES, YES, YES, YES, YES, YES and YES !!!!!!

Great article!!    This has been a major pet peeve of mine for some time and I'm so glad that someone with some literary talent put it all out there in a nice, concise form.

Thanks Gary !!!!


----------



## gary s

Thanks D9

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Demosthenes9 said:


> YES, YES, YES, YES, YES, YES and YES !!!!!!
> 
> Great article!!    This has been a major pet peeve of mine for some time and I'm so glad that someone with some literary talent put it all out there in a nice, concise form.
> 
> Thanks Gary !!!!


LOL-----Exactly what you & I mentioned about Prime Ribs, on the "Whole Ribeye Advice" post yesterday.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165815/whole-ribeye-advice#post_1205441

Gary found this article, and it explains it more fully on this thread.

Bear


----------



## demosthenes9

gary s said:


> Thanks D9
> 
> Gary


You're welcome Gary.  


Bearcarver said:


> LOL-----Exactly what you & I mentioned about Prime Ribs, on the "Whole Ribeye Advice" post yesterday.
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165815/whole-ribeye-advice#post_1205441
> 
> Gary found this article, and it explains it more fully on this thread.
> 
> Bear


Yep Bear.    Prime Rib threads is where this usually comes up the most.   Well, that and brisket flat threads.    Can't remember if it was here or another site where someone did the math and concluded that since an 5lb PR took 4 hours, they were going to cook their 18lb PR for close to 15 hours.

As to the article itself, I think Gary is the author of it.   Could be wrong, but looking at Google, I'm not seeing it posted anywhere else.


----------



## Bearcarver

Demosthenes9 said:


> Yep Bear.    Prime Rib threads is where this usually comes up the most.   Well, that and brisket flat threads.    Can't remember if it was here or another site where someone did the math and concluded that since an 5lb PR took 4 hours, they were going to cook their 18lb PR for close to 15 hours.
> 
> As to the article itself, I think Gary is the author of it.   Could be wrong, but looking at Google, I'm not seeing it posted anywhere else.


LOL---You're right, and I knew that, because Gary emailed it to me before he posted it. 

I should have said, "Gary found all the information for his article that explains it more fully."

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great point and well written! This is very true of Brisket. An 18lb Brisket is not Half again Thicker than a 12lb Brisket. While it usually is slightly, Thicker it will be Longer and Wider. The two will cook in a fairly similar amount of time. A Pork Loin is sized in a similar way as a Brisket. A 5 Pound Loin is the same or similar Thickness as a 10 pound Loin, the 10 pounder will just be, Twice as Long. So a 10 pound Loin and a 5 Pound Loin will take about the same time to Smoke. There is, however, a difference when it comes to Pork Butts. Two Butts of different weights have very different dimensions over all. Comparing a 7lb Butt to an 11lb Butt is like comparing a Softball to a Basketball, not quite so extreme but you get the point. *Time/Pound *plays a much bigger factor with a Butt than a Brisket. Additionally, I and many here have found, you are much better off figuring 2 hours/pound at 225-250°F than 1.5 hours/pound...JJ


----------



## gary s

I have been working on this for a while, didn't want to just throw my opinion out there, so I contacted all the various people in the department mentioned and compiled the info. I have read post after post on disappointing briskets and thought this may help. I have known this for years but again wanted some input from people far smarter than I. I know the same principal applies to other cuts of meat as well, Prime Rib being a great example

Thanks

Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yep, you did a great job. Info on Brisket, being a challenge to many, is always welcome. Thanks again...JJ


----------



## heubrewer

Any thoughts on if wrapping a brisket decreases cooking time? 

If so by about how much (guestimate)?


----------



## gary s

I usually wrap mine about 6 hours in or until my bark looks like I want. I use butcher paper. I holds in some moisture but allows for a better bark. If you seal it up in Foil (which I have done) it does decrease  the cooking time buy sealing in and steaming. At competitions they call this method the "Texas Crutch"  If using this method you can unwrap before it's finished and return to the smoker to firm up the bark. As far as pin pointing a time it depends on all the factors I posted.

Gary S


----------



## humdinger

Nice work Gary, thanks. I lucked out on a brisket at deer camp a few years ago and haven't been able to repeat it since. My wife tells me to give it up and stick with pork butt but I am on a mission and this helps! Thanks so much.


----------



## noboundaries

Great information.  Should be a sticky!


----------



## oldeboone

Thanks for for the info, Gary. I am probably going to do my first brisket next weekend, and you have just reinforced what I have absorbed from the forum on the subject.. Thank you agatn, Ernie


----------



## diesel

Yes, very good article and well written. 


> I usually wrap mine about 6 hours in or until my bark looks like I want. I use butcher paper.


Me too!  I watched a few of Franklin's videos on how he cooks brisket.  He uses butcher paper.  I started using it about 6 months ago and have been very pleased with how it does.  Besides it is also a third of the cost of foil.  I have been wrapping all the different kinds of meat, smoked sausages, pork, ribs with butcher paper.

Aaron.


----------



## leah elisheva

Very interesting! How fun that you shared! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gary s

Thanks Leah !!

Gary


----------



## flash

hickorybutt said:


> Good stuff Gary.
> 
> The thickness rule makes a lot of sense.  I smoked a 12lb. brisket over Memorial Day around 260-270 degrees that took 15 hours to finish.  I cooked another 12lb. last week for the 4th and it finished in 11.5 hours.  The J4 brisket I did was longer and thinner.  As a result, it finished 6 hours before meal time and I had to let it rest in the cooler the entire time.  And it continued to cook in the cooler and was over-done to the point that it just pulled apart rather than sliced.  It certainly was tender, and I'd rather it be tender and juicy than dry, but it was just pulled brisket instead of sliced.  I pulled the brisket out of the smoker at 203 degrees.  In hind sight, I likely should have pulled maybe 193-195 knowing that it would have plenty of time resting in the cooler and it might not have been so "over done".
> 
> Now that I have some better insight, both on experience as well as your input, I'll start considering thickness along with weight when trying to gauge how long a brisket will take to cook.
> 
> Thanks again.


Interesting, I did a 13 lber starting around 200º , had to cut in two but it was done in 9 1/2 hours.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

That is great info.  That should help a lot of people.  Great job Gary.    :thumbsup:


----------



## gary s

Thanks 5oclock

Gary


----------



## huntem

gary s said:


> *How Long to Cook Brisket*
> 
> *Or *
> 
> *Misconception of the 1 to 1.5 hours per pound rule*
> 
> *This is not just my opinion, but facts gathered from various sources. One has Ph.D. in Physics from Harvard University, Texas A &M **Agrilife Research & Animal Science, **Texas A & M Rosenthal Meats Center and Teach Meat Science, Department of Animal Science, and TAMU BBQ group*.
> 
> *Also, my observations of forty years of smoking.*
> 
> *I am not trying to step on anyone’s toe’s or create a problem, just trying to help first time smokers in their  journey to smoking a great brisket *
> 
> _In general __thickness_ _is a better predictor than __weight__._
> 
> Imagine you had one 20” long, 10” wide,  3” thick brisket. Weighs 20 lbs, and takes 30 hours to cook. But now imagine you cut in half, and separated it by an eighth of an inch. Would it take 30 hours to cook, or 15 hrs now that each half weighs 10 lbs? In fact, the cooking time only depends on the brisket thickness, not its weight. A 30” long or a 10” long brisket that is the same thickness takes the same amount of time to cook.
> 
> Similarly, a 6” diameter pork but that is 12” long cooks in the same time a 6” diameter 18” long butt.
> 
> So if you typically cook a 12lb brisket in 12 hours, and you bought an 18 pounder but really it is just longer and about as thick after trimming, the cooking time might only jump from 12 to 13 hours.....
> 
> Another example, Say you are grilling steaks, you have two pieces of meat, both weigh one pound but one is an inch thick and the other is two inches thick, you are cooking both to medium rare, they both weigh a pound, but which one will get to medium rare the quickest.
> 
> That is why so many people new to smoking have their briskest turn out dry, tough, over or under cooked, because they are going strictly by time. After you have cooked several briskets and are familiar with your smoker it is a lot easier to judge when your brisket is done. A thermometer is a valuable tool. Check your brisket at different intervals and when you think it is getting close.
> 
> Also Smoking temperature is one of the key factors, people smoke anywhere from 200° to 300° so how can your cooking time be based on weight, simply put it can’t.  The one hour per pound rule is a good starting point, but don’t base your entire cook on weight alone.
> 
> So to summarize, when picking a brisket take note of the size differences a 16 pound brisket is going to be bigger all around, a little thicker, wider and longer than a 12 pounder, so take that into consideration when choosing and smoking a brisket. I wouldn’t automatically add 6 more hours for the 18 pounder, but look at how much thicker it actually is and use your good judgment.
> 
> I know smoking a brisket for the first time seems complicated for some, but keep it simple watch your temp and keep an eye on your brisket and you will be fine. I guess it’s easy for me to say since I’ve been smoking for over 40 years.
> 
> There is so much information available at your finger tips, that wasn’t there when I started. I had a lot of trial and errors; ask a lot of questions at different BBQ joints and friends who smoked. I also kept a notebook which I would refer to until I got comfortable enough not to need it any more. When I switched to a reverse flow (which I use now) it took a few smokes to get to know my new smoker and figure out the adjustments. I have smoked so much on it I know when to check it to add wood or more charcoal, how much to start with and how quickly it comes up to temp.
> 
> *No two briskets are exactly the same*, let’s say for example you estimate 1 to 1.5 hours per pound.  A 12 pound brisket can be done in 12 hours during one smoke and the same size brisket takes 18 hours the next time. Why?  There are many factors that contribute to the difference; type and breed, diet, age of the animal, amount of exercise, feed, etc.  All these determine the density of the muscle and the amount of fat marbling.  Type of equipment, experience level, temperature, and weather all play a part in how long it will take.
> 
> Good briskets take time, but the time varies so how do you know when it’s done ?
> 
> There are several methods you can use. One way especially for the beginner is use a thermometer. (Most briskets that are dry and tough were not cooked long enough)
> 
> Most briskets will be done around 190° to 205°. Now if you buy” Choice grade” it can be tender and juicy around 180° to 185°.
> 
> Beef needs to rest after it is cooked so the juices can redistribute before cutting. A brisket should rest at least 30 minutes and up to 2 to 4 hours in a warm ice chest.
> 
> Using the 1 to 1.5 hour rule and your brisket is around 12 pounds, a cooking time of between 12 and 18 hours depending on the above mentioned factors. A lot of cooks use the toothpick test, when the toothpick slides in like butter with no resistance its ready. Another method mostly by experienced cooks and have a lot of briskets under their belts, is looks and feel, a good bark and kind of soft and pliable.
> 
> I am hoping this helps and not confuses anyone, Smoking a brisket is not rocket science but you need to pay attention to the basics and you will have great brisket.


No confusion. very well said. This helps a lot.


----------



## gary s

Thank you glad it helped

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Nice post , Gary , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Way to go...


----------



## jwhitehill

Thank you for the information. I still am not sure about getting a good bark.  I am about to do my first and for sanity sake I am starting off with about 5 pounds of brisket.  My plan is to olive oil and then rub it about 45 minutes before it goes on the smoker (MES 30")  which I planned on setting at 250.  Based on what I am learning I should smoke for about 5 hours but based on the brisket starting checking tenderness around 3.4 to 4 hour mark. With this small of brisket and I am still going to get a good bark, because I dont want to over cook it.

I had not but now plan on using a cooler for at least an hour after removing from the smoker.

Should I plan on a butcher paper wrap with this size of brisket?

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj

J, If max bark is the goal, smoke till tender with no foil or paper, rest on the counter 30 minutes loosely tented with foil if at all and enjoy. Any time you wrap a hunk of meat the steam generated with in the wrap softens the bark. Paper has less of an impact because it is does not seal as well as foil. Any time in a cooler will soften the bark regardless of paper or foil. Coolers are to Hold the meat hot because it is ready and the rest of the meal or guests are not. There is no magic that happens in a cooler. In fact a perfectly cooked Brisket will get mushy because the contained heat  and steam continues to cook the meat just as if you left it in the smoker another hour or so. Good luck...JJ


----------



## gary s

Be sure and let us know how it turns out. I may take you several briskets to get them just the way you want. 

Gary


----------



## jwhitehill

The brisket turned out not as I anticipated. Although my boys like it, I was disappointed. I just smoked the flat. It turned out dry and not as tender as I was expecting. I started with a small piece of meat which was 2 pounds of flat. I set the smoker at 250 and temp checked the meat every hour. After four hours the thickest portion was still only around 160 however the edges were around the 190 mark. I took it off let it sit in foil and pan for about thirty minutes. I apparently left a chunk of fat when I cut the point off and I am thinking that is what caused some of my problems as that was also the area I was checking the temps. Ideas?













20141230_190757.jpg



__ jwhitehill
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## heubrewer

In reading the forums it seems like people have problems smoking flats.  The flats by me are "over trimmed" when compared to the full packers that I get.  The issue is likley an overtrimmed flat.  

Try to get a full packer that you have to trim yourself.  Freeze part of it if you cannot smoke/finish the whole thing. Watch Franklin's youtube video on trimming a brisket.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Biggest issue is at an IT of 165 a Flat is still only slightly more tender than Shoe Leather. Additionally the collagen connective tissue did not break down adding some juiciness. Collagen does not begin to break down until the IT hits 160°F, then it needs Time. With brisket the needed time usually coincides with every inch of the meat getting to 195, but it may go tender earlier 185 or take longer 205-215. IT is a Guideline to lead you to the point you start testing for tenderness. It don't matter if the temp is 165, 195, or 210, if the therm probe doesn't slide in like that meat is a stick of soft butter...That meat is not done! You jumped the gun...JJ


----------



## jwhitehill

Thanks for the info, I also just learned about the plateau and figure that was part of it,  impatient is what I was.


----------



## sarnott

Thanks Gary, GREAT post!

Scott

Hamapton, VA


----------



## blturner64

Thanks for the info.  I have been smoking rib's, pork, deer, wild hog and have great results.  I have never been able to do a good brisket.  After reading all the post, I know why.  I was making some basic mistakes.    I'm new to using my elect smoker and I'm smoking a brisket for the Cowboys game tomorrow.  Yea I'm a Texan and Cowboys fans.. So the slow and low will start tonight.  Going to follow Gary's suggestions and I will post how it turns out..  Thanks for all the info


----------



## gary s

" Go Cowboys"    You need any help or have any questions just ask,  Just allow PLENTY of time for your brisket. If it does get done early It will hold nicely 

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie

I need to show this to the wife, perhaps seeing the "thickness, not length" matters in writing she will comprehend it. Every time we cook steaks she tells me that I can put them on together because hers is short. She likes things done to the far end of shoe leather...tired of telling her the same thing every time we have steaks lol...

Thanks Gary


----------



## gary s

inkjunkie said:


> I need to show this to the wife, perhaps seeing the "thickness, not length" matters in writing she will comprehend it. Every time we cook steaks she tells me that I can put them on together because hers is short. She likes things done to the far end of shoe leather...tired of telling her the same thing every time we have steaks lol...
> 
> Thanks Gary


Yeah, My wife started out a well done person, finally got her to Medium I'm a rare to med. rare guy  I like thick she likes thin so works out pretty well 

Gary


----------



## dockman

I don't know why but I have never had a brisket take as many hours as all you mention? I smoke at 225-250 and yes the temp gauges have been checked. Most briskets I have done are 10 - 14 lbs and never have taken me over 10 hours to smoke. Most of the time they are done in 6-8 hours, sometimes good and sometimes not so good. I have always foiled around the 165 mark and check it at 190-195. Think for the one I do this Saturday I will start a new thread and see how it goes. I will be doing 40 lbs of pulled pork and some turkeys too so should be a decent thread. BTW your article is very helpful.


----------



## gary s

Cool, I'll be watching Maybe I can learn something, I would be a happy camper if my briskets were done in 6 to 8 hours.

Thanks

Gary


----------



## dockman

Probably make a liar out of me Saturday.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dockman said:


> I don't know why but I have never had a brisket take as many hours as all you mention? I smoke at 225-250 and yes the temp gauges have been checked. Most briskets I have done are 10 - 14 lbs and never have taken me over 10 hours to smoke. Most of the time they are done in 6-8 hours, sometimes good and sometimes not so good. I have always foiled around the 165 mark and check it at 190-195. Think for the one I do this Saturday I will start a new thread and see how it goes. I will be doing 40 lbs of pulled pork and some turkeys too so should be a decent thread. BTW your article is very helpful.


What therm do you use & where do you put the sensor probe??  Right near the meat?

I just looked----Even a small Brisket Flat took me 10 hours, using 230°.

Bear


----------



## sota d

Thank you very much. You put a lot of work and research into this, and it shows. Very informative. Helps take some of the brisket intimidation away for newbies like me. I did one and it wasn't as good as it could've been. I just might give it a shot again! Thanks for the words of wisdom, David.


----------



## dockman

They are between upper and lower racks


----------



## dockman

I use a dual probe Maverick along with a thermal pen.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dockman said:


> I use a dual probe Maverick along with a thermal pen.


OK----One of the Maverick probes goes in the meat, and the Thermapen you stick the meat with to check it.

Where is the other Maverick probe (the one that gives you the 225° to 250° temps), in regards to the meat?

Bear


----------



## dockman

Bear I just go by gauges in smoker for CC temps but have checked them both and they are accurate  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s

Man that's a nice smoker

Gary


----------



## dockman

gary s said:


> Man that's a nice smoker
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Thank you Gary! There is a build thread from when I built it last year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gary s

I remember it now 

Gary        Still a nice smoker


----------



## demosthenes9

Dockman said:


> Bear I just go by gauges in smoker for CC temps but have checked them both and they are accurate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You've checked the gauges and I have no doubt that they are accurate in what they are measuring.  Question is whether what they are measuring is the same temp as where the meat is sitting.   Just for grins and giggles, instead of putting the Maverick probe into the meat next time, lay the probe on the racks about 2 inches from the meat.  and see if the grate temp corresponds to what your gauges are reading.

The long and short of it is that physics and experience tells me that it takes much more than 8 hours to cook a 14lb brisket at 225-250.


----------



## dockman

I will set maverick probe next to brisket Saturday. However this is not the only smoker I have done briskets on and none take 10-14 hours.


----------



## gary s

Like my thread says " The Misconception of the one to one and a half rule"  It depends on thickness, type and age etc. It normally takes me around 12 hours on the briskets I select, Key word NORMALLY  I have had briskets cook in a lot less time, also had them go longer, 

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Demosthenes9 said:


> You've checked the gauges and I have no doubt that they are accurate in what they are measuring.  Question is whether what they are measuring is the same temp as where the meat is sitting.   Just for grins and giggles, instead of putting the Maverick probe into the meat next time, lay the probe on the racks about 2 inches from the meat.  and see if the grate temp corresponds to what your gauges are reading.
> 
> The long and short of it is that physics and experience tells me that it takes much more than 8 hours to cook a 14lb brisket at 225-250.


Dockman,
This is why I was asking the question as to where were you getting those temps. The therm has to be accurate & *in the area of the meat being smoked.*

I didn't want to say it until you told me where your therm was. Once you answered that, Demo answered for me.

However leave the meat probe in the meat, but put the other probe a few inches from the meat (Not too close or the coldness of the meat will interfere).

Bear


----------



## dockman

Will do Bear! I have checked it like this in the past but don't remember the temp or even which smoker I was using. Like I said I will start a new thread on my brisket/pulled pork cook with Qview. I will try to get it started Friday evening when I prep the meat. Thank for all your help.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dockman said:


> Will do Bear! I have checked it like this in the past but don't remember the temp or even which smoker I was using. Like I said I will start a new thread on my brisket/pulled pork cook with Qview. I will try to get it started Friday evening when I prep the meat. Thank for all your help.


Sounds Great Dockman!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't let me miss it.

Best to ya!

Bear


----------



## gary s

I'm in,   I'll be watching

Gary


----------



## dk3ts

Gary,

This is coming from a newbie that needed his common sense slapped back into focus.....THANKS FOR A GREAT ARTICLE!

Thickness rules not weight.


----------



## gary s

dk3ts said:


> Gary,
> 
> This is coming from a newbie that needed his common sense slapped back into focus.....THANKS FOR A GREAT ARTICLE!
> 
> Thickness rules not weight.


Thank you, I am glad the information helped, Always makes me happy 

Gary


----------



## riskittobrisket

Awesome article, it was really informative and exactly what i need to know as a rookie smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

RiskItToBrisket said:


> Awesome article, it was really informative and exactly what i need to know as a rookie smoker.


If you liked this article, you should go to the Link below.

Gary is my GOTO Guy for Brisket:
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174019/east-texas-style-brisket-ribs

Bear


----------



## riskittobrisket

Bearcarver said:


> If you liked this article, you should go to the Link below.
> 
> Gary is my GOTO Guy for Brisket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174019/east-texas-style-brisket-ribs
> 
> Bear


Thank you much, Lovin' all this info!


----------



## gary s

Thank's Bear you are too kind    

Gary


----------



## fetyani

Thanks that really helped a lot, especially for a novice


----------



## gary s

fetyani said:


> Thanks that really helped a lot, especially for a novice


Glad I could Help

Gary


----------



## pink flamingo

This has been a really good read for me. Thanks.


----------



## gary s

I wanted to give this post a Bump, I have seen a lot of people asking about Brisket, I think this would be very helpful to those just starting out or not sure of themselves.

Gary


----------



## cjp4

As a newbie, all these articles, even though older, have been great. I am just wrapping up my first brisket smoke in almost 15 years while also learning a new off-set smoker. All the advice and the threads have been fantastic. Thanks so much!


----------



## gary s

cjp4 said:


> As a newbie, all these articles, even though older, have been great. I am just wrapping up my first brisket smoke in almost 15 years while also learning a new off-set smoker. All the advice and the threads have been fantastic. Thanks so much!


You are welcome,  Have any questions give me a shout

Gary


----------



## tony salla

Thanks for the info! Doing my second one ever tomorrow. First one was good, but not OMG good. Hoping this one will be better than the firest.

Oh yeah, do you still have that notebook, and can I take a peek? lol


----------



## raider2119

One of my signature smokes is pastrami, but I cheat with that and start with store bought corned beef....  I have yet to corn one from scratch....  but I have a couple of packer briskets in the freezer that I want to try next week.... have never done a whole brisket....  I have not choice about splitting it, as the entire slab of meat wont fit into my smoker....  I have a rub that I make for my St. Louis style ribs that I am going to add some "sweet" (brown sugar) and give it a hot/sweet flavor....  also planning on starting out the first hr with a mix of 7/8 cherry wood, 1/8 oak, followed up the 2nd hour with straight cherry....   

Also, I am thinking of running my smoker a bit hot, around 275-280 degrees....    I will do unwrapped for about the 1st 3 hours.... then wrap in butcher paper till it reaches about 170 degrees.....  will then unwrap and finish at smoker temp of about 300 degrees till the internal temp gets to about 185....  

At that point, let it rest for about an hour before slicing it......

Comments /suggestions are requested.....


----------



## negro

Stick to the approximate time of 1.5 hours per poundDo not listen to the scientific bullshit


----------



## Doc Las Vegas

A rookie experience with trying to cook brisket.

I can't tell you how much I appreciate the information in the original article.  I am in the rookie, "let's see how bad I can screw up this piece of meat" stage of learning how to smoke things.

Seriously, I have totally destroyed more meat since buying this smoker than I have been able to eat.  Like the night I figured I would do ribs.  Get them all done and ready for Sunday. 2 plus 2 plus 2 hours right?  First 2 and second 2 are looking good.   I'm in the home stretch, watching a movie on television.

I fall dead asleep on the couch and wake up 8 hours later.  Have you ever seen a rib that has been cooked for 12 hours?  I took them to the poison control center, that much charcoal could be used to save someone's life.

OK so now I have graduated to brisket.  First one I did was a flat.  To say my timing was off is to put it mildly.  What the heck made me think I could cook a 6 lb brisket in 9 hours to 195 is beyond me.

My 2 sons had come over for dinner one with his wife and my 2 grandchildren, the other with his girlfriend, and my daughter with her boyfriend.  My wife is screaming at me, everything else is ready we have to eat.  Screw it, I took it out of the smoker at 145 degrees.  These animals that I call my family didn't care.  Ate the whole damn thing, thought it was delicious, I kept telling them, it isn't right.  This isn't how it is supposed to be, it's supposed to be tender!  "Dad!  Shut up and pass the meat."  HEATHENS!

So here I sit with my second attempt at a brisket.  This time a whole one 18 pounds.  The tip is about 7 inches thick, and this thing has been in the smoker for 19 hours and it's at 188 and I am wondering what the hell I am doing wrong.  I think the only thing that I am doing wrong is not being patient.  It will get there when it gets there.

It's only 1:00 pm and the ravenous hoard does not arrive for dinner for another 3 hours.  So by sheer luck I may have actually timed this perfectly.  Although I really did not plan this.  I put it on at 6 last night and figured it would be done in 12 hours at 6am.  I set my alarm for every 2 hours through the night to check on it.  I slept in the guest room, because my wife was having none of being woke up by an alarm every 2 hours.

I did separate the tip from the flat, so the flat is a little ahead of the tip by around 10 degrees.

OK 20 hours and the flat is 195.  Guess it's time to take it out.  Does this look right?  Looks like more charcoal for the poison control center to me.  I'm going to wrap it in foil and a towel and put in a cooler to let it do whatever it does in the cooler.  Still waiting for the tip.  I have come to the conclusion that not only is this a science it apparently is something of an art.  It must be something you get a feel for based on the thickness, and just experience with having success.  Successful experience is something I am definitely in need of.  Still waiting for the darn tip.  3:15 pm right now.

5:00 pm tip is 195.  Geesh 23 hours.  Seriously?  This better taste AWESOME!  Picture of flat before foil is below.   Then tip and flat after they sat a couple hours in the cooler and I sliced them.  They were really good, very moist, you could slice it, but take the slices and pull it apart with your fingers.  I think this is the way it is supposed to be done??

The family agreed that this was really tender, unlike my first attempt.  I have the author of the original article to thank for the success because I seriously was ready to completely annihilate this brisket.  It was taking so long, I was 5 minutes away from pulling it out of the smoker and putting it in foil and trying to bring it to temperature in the oven.  Then I thought, before I do that let me do a google search.  Reading this article convinced me to stick with the smoker and just be patient.  Sorry for such a long post.  I was thinking if it turned out OK maybe it would give encouragement to other newbies.

Oh another bad mistake I was making with other items I tried to smoke, I was using hickory.  It is so strong, and bitter tasting.  I learned from reading all you folks excellent posts that apple and pecan was a better choice so I used primarily apple with a little pecan.  I really do appreciate you all sharing your experience.

Thanks again, Doc from Las Vegas


----------



## bregent

Nice, looks like it turned out great. I will say that hickory can be strong, but it should not be bitter. Bitter is often a sign of a dirty fire. Not sure what kind of pit you're running, but make sure you've got TBS.


----------



## Doc Las Vegas

I'm using a Master Built Smoker electric.  Sort of hard to get dirty smoke.  I usually use pellets which burn really slow, and give a nice steady TBS.  Not sure why it had a bitter taste.  But I have had no issues since I switched over to apple pellets, they just do not seem as pungent.   Thank you,

Doc


----------



## gary s

Hey Doc from Las Vegas Great Post and I'm glad I could help. I smoked more Briskets than I can count.
One thing I would do is go with a couple of smaller briskets (Not as thick) that way you can cut your smoking time down.
As for wood I really like Pecan. But I use other wood too. I smoked Ribs yesterday and used oak and a little hickory.
Nice Job I think you have it down. They get easier and easier.  

Gary


----------



## gary s

negro said:


> Stick to the approximate time of 1.5 hours per poundDo not listen to the scientific bullshit



Not Scientific, just mostly Common Sense, Read my post and you will see. 

Gary


----------



## bigjeffm

I had a super stubborn prime 12 lb brisket I smoked overnight Saturday. Got my WSM going at 6:30 PM Saturday, cooked at 230-250 for 5 hours, wrapped in pink butcher paper at 162 degrees and went to bed with the temp slowly rising. 

Woke up at 3 AM and the brisket was at 181 with the 22" WSM at 266 degrees. I dialed it back some and when I woke up the WSM was at 225 and the brisket had dropped to 167. I've seen temperature drops when the smoker got cold. I had set an alarm on my ET-133 if the smoker got below 205 but it never went off.

I cranked the heat up some and didn't get this brisket finished until after 3 PM, 21.5 hours after starting it.

It came out chewy around the edges and a little on the dry side with the flat meat. Gotta figure out the overnight temperature with it starting to cool off overnight.


----------



## gary s

Verify your temp gauges are reading correctly. From the pics it looks way over cooked to me

Gary


----------



## bigjeffm

I used my ET-733. Will have to check to make sure the probes aren't going bad.

Thanks


----------



## gary s

bigjeffm said:


> I used my ET-733. Will have to check to make sure the probes aren't going bad.
> 
> Thanks


Sometimes you can get a Bad Brisket but it looked pretty dry and the bark looked really black. That is why I am thinking a temp problem.

Gary


----------



## humdinger

I concur gary, it looks dry. Especially that third pic/close-up of the slices. that's why I use toothpick test on Brisket. No more probe issues to worry about.


----------

